# Turbo Alpina E30 M3



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e30m3/forum.php?postid=3138600&page=1

:yikes:

I don't normally like the idea of removing the S14 in these cars, but this conversion is pretty cool IMO.


----------

